# Google's Web site is hacked



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

http://washingtontimes.com/upi-breaking/20040726-015348-7825r.htm


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

I knew it. I was trying to use it around 10 or 11 yesterday morning and it has been down (server error) for a couple of hours. Had to use alternatives to do searching with (man was it a pain) :chgrin:


----------



## GICodeWarrior (Apr 15, 2002)

> it appeared the world's No. 1 search engine, based in Mountain View, Calif., was being overwhelmed by requests generated by the virus.


The title seems false to me... It wasn't that the site was "hacked". It was being DeDOS'ed. The virus uses the search engine to find new victims and it was being bogged down.

It seems like some reporters are quick to say things were hacked when they simply aren't working properly. Either that or they don't know any better. I don't know which is worse.

~GICodeWarrior


----------

